# Editing Service - Would You Use One?



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

So this seemed the most appropriate place to post this. 

Basically, would you pay someone to professionally edit your stories? 

Specific example:

Black library runs a short story competition that you want to submit to. Would you pay to have your story gone over and edited? 

Food for thought.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

As long as the price was reasonable and I was confident that it would led to my becoming a better writer for working with the editor in question... yes, I would not have an issue with paying someone for their time. But I say that to say this, simply scanning it for punctuation errors and little shit doesn't, in my mind, help me improve. It simply tells me my own word processor sucks. So quality is something I would expect if I were to shell out any cash.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

jonileth said:


> As long as the price was reasonable and I was confident that it would led to my becoming a better writer for working with the editor in question... yes, I would not have an issue with paying someone for their time. But I say that to say this, simply scanning it for punctuation errors and little shit doesn't, in my mind, help me improve. It simply tells me my own word processor sucks. So quality is something I would expect if I were to shell out any cash.


I did mean the sort of service that would both look for simple errors but also look at sentence structure, word use. Suggestions for better description. Telling you where you dialogue is weak and things that can improve it. That kind of thing.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I did mean the sort of service that would both look for simple errors but also look at sentence structure, word use. Suggestions for better description. Telling you where you dialogue is weak and things that can improve it. That kind of thing.


Well, on that note, I'm indeed all for it. I've never been one to claim I know everything about writing as it is. Any method that aims to make me even better, I'm all for.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Absolutely I would. I even now have a friend editing a novel submission of mine in exchange for GW boxed kits or cash depending what he wants at the end of each chapter. :biggrin: 

I even provide this service myself over dA and FA, sometimes free of charge if it is copyrighted material (ie a fanfic). 

I have several on the go now and Jackie i haven't forgotten yours. :grin:


----------

